# Проблемы игры на аккордеоне



## korsar-gold (25 Май 2011)

Друзья. Хочу "кратко" рассказать о своей истории и спросить совета.

2. Тремоло. Не могу играть быстрое и ровное тремоло.
3. Трель. Не выходит достаточно скоростная трель.

В общем, ситуация понятна. Жду Ваших советов))


----------



## Accord261 (25 Май 2011)

Впервые такое встречаю,но у меня лично похожий случай был. Играл на Ленинграде самого первого выпуска, с 6 класса муз.школы и 3 года колледжа,много конкурсов было с ним, сильно конечно меня тормозил,что стало заметно после того,как пересел на вельтмайстер. но технически я все таки все исполнял,хоть и проблема по началу была.


----------



## Сергей С (25 Май 2011)

korsar-gold писал:


> скоростные данные у меня более чем в норме


Быстро и качественно - разные вещи. Почитайте Нейгауза - вам много что откроется. Сами поймете над чем и как работать.


----------



## Bulgarin (25 Май 2011)

клавиатуру ослабить не проблема- немного подогните пружины клавиш(сами или отдайте мастеру), но репетиции от этого не полетят.ну а мехом играть надо... много... каждый день... играть.


----------



## Евгений51 (25 Май 2011)

клавиатуру ослабить не проблема
Сами не лезте. К каждому инструменту можно привыкнуть, 
Попробуйте позаниматься недельку на супите или даже на маленьком вельтмейстере. Это элементарные приёмы, которые легко исполняются на ученическом вельтмейстере. если получится, без сожаления меняйте инструмент. ( только как Юпитер можно поставить в аккордеон? Загадка века.


----------



## korsar-gold (26 Май 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> как Юпитер можно поставить в аккордеон?


Правый полукорпус целиком+мех от Итальянцев, левая "Юпитер" цельнопланочный, шестиголосный, сурдина.

Инструмент звучит очень хорошо)
Правда совсем скоро по слухам Баринов перестанет сотрудничать с BB, переключится на Vignoni. Вот это уже интересно будет посмотреть - Vignoni+Юпитер :biggrin:


----------



## vbaev (26 Май 2011)

Если верить слухам с Vignoni сотрудничают все кому не лень


----------



## Bulgarin (27 Май 2011)

Евгений51 писал:


> даже на маленьком вельтмейстере


не пешите ерунду-репетиции на меленьком вельмейстере...
да даже если у супиты клавиатура не опущена, о каких может идти речь?


----------



## Евгений51 (27 Май 2011)

Bulgarin писал:


> о каких может идти реч


 о каких может идти речЬ.
У нас в школе ученические вельмейстеры. Клавиатура не разыграна , но ответ хороший. после ученического Кировского баяна, репетиция идёт прекрасно.(играем первую нотку сильным пальцем вторую относительно сильным. учитываем размер, длительность нот в репетиции и сильную нотку. Чувствуем пульсацию и проблем никаких. Ведь двигательные функции хорошие. В этом приёме большую роль играет глубина нажатия клавиш. При хорошем ответе инструмента проблема отпадает , это не фоно.
и мехом чтобы играть, не надо много заниматься. нужен хороший педагог. Даже сложный рикошет учится за недельку и на всю жизнь.


----------



## vbaev (27 Май 2011)

Мне кажется рецепт успеха один - заниматься, с утра до вечера, а не сидеть в интернете, ожидая получить секреты мастерства!
наши "метры" тоже не сразу заиграли, везде был приложен титанический труд.


----------



## vbaev (28 Май 2011)

*Евгений51*
Цитата:


> и мехом чтобы играть, не надо много заниматься. нужен хороший педагог.


вы правда так считаете?
Видно мне плохие попадались.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Июл 2011)

Бедный мальчик. Почитай для начала Александрова А.А., если найдёшь конечно.


----------



## bombastic (26 Июл 2011)

у нас и на дровах некто лучше играет, нежели на новых юпитерах и акко.
я считаю, что любые проблемы в правой у аккордеонистов связаны с отсутсвием фортепианой техники ( естественно адаптированной)
а в левой отсутствием четкого методичного подхода, что можно сказать про мех..
вы говорите репетиции не проучить, трель не ровная. нужно учить медленно на легато, и упругими пальцами, а то, что клавиатура жестковата, скорее плюс.
поиграйте этюды Шопена, технику мелкую, Скарлатти


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Июл 2011)

Ага! А ещё позанимайтесь с эспандером, покачайте пальчики. :yahoo:


----------



## koliamba (10 Авг 2011)

korsar-gold, я смотрю у вас ничего не получается. ...(( серьёзный музыкант не будет развивать это тему в народе, я посторается добиться всего сам !! и у всех это получается по разному. .. так что совет, не слушай ни кого, и делай всё сам, главное не забывать про основы!!


----------



## sergcv (30 Сен 2013)

Уважаемые! Хочется задать вопрос. Сильно ли зависит качество техники игры на аккордеоне (скорость, филигранность) от модели инструмента на которой играешь? Взять в пример Weltmeister Scandalli или Excelsior. Не у каждого есть возможность поиграть на дорогих инструментах. Или все зависит от мастерства и не важно на какой модели играть.


----------



## любитель (19 Окт 2013)

Хм... Не отчаивайтесь, Золотой Пират, всё в Вас получится. Вы не написали - сколько Вы играете на этом "ВВ+Ю" аккордеоне. И на чём Вы играли раньше. А на старом инструменте СИЕ ( трели и пр...) получалось? Только не переусердствуйте над рукой... Помните одно - надо много тренироваться и умение вырастет постепенно, почти незаметно от обучаемого, как трава. Нужно только терпение, время и немного удачи.


----------



## любитель (19 Окт 2013)

sergcv писал:


> Уважаемые! Хочется задать вопрос. Сильно ли зависит качество техники игры на аккордеоне (скорость, филигранность) от модели инструмента на которой играешь?


Да. зависит. Однако не кардинально. У высококлассных инструментов ( скандалли, пигини) более тугие клавиши и значительно ( почти в 2 раза) меньше рабочий ход клавиш, что позволяет совершать меньшую амплитуду нажатий пальцами и заметно облегчает трели и быстрые пассажи. При попытке перехода с инструмента на инструмент разного уровня надо привыкать недельку. А на счёт самих трелей и пассажей. - то встречный вопрос - а часто эти трели встречаются в произведениях - не всегда. Есть масса произведений, где их практически нет. Для примера попробуйте грандмастера посадить за старенький "Восход-2" - пусть сыграет Вивальди или Фоссена Карусель...трудновато будет...Вспоминается лозунг мультика " Во всём нужна сноровка, закалка ( характера) , тренировка. Удачи всем.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (20 Окт 2013)

Вообще-то фраза "Во всём нужна сноровка, закалка, тренировка" это не лозунг мультика (если я ошибаюсь, то, интересно, какого?), а фраза из песни к фильму "Первая перчатка". Но это так, к слову. И к делу не относится.


----------

